# DiMarzio X2N vs. D-Activator



## Spinedriver (Jun 24, 2007)

I have an Ibanez RG3EX1 w/ 'Designed by EMG' ceramics in it and I'm kinda torn between the DiMarzio X2N and D-Activator.

My other guitar is an LTD MHB-400 w/EMG 81's and I'm looking to get a comparable tone. The only thing is that on their site, they list the 'output' as being 510 & the 'DC resistance as '15.8' for the X2N and 470 and 11.41 (respectively) for the D-Activator.

Anyone have any experience with either both or one of these and know how it compares to an 81? The ones in the Ibby are good, but for recording & live stuff it'd be nice to not have to radically adjust my settings should I need to change guitars (the EMG's are a lot brighter so I have to cut a lot of bass out when I use the Ibanez).


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 24, 2007)

I have the X2N7 in my Avenger, and it totally rips. The original X2N has a flat response with a little added high end, much like an EMG 81 which is also a dual-blade humbucker. D-Activator would be a good choice too, of course, they're supposed to sound like actives but with more dynamic range. So basically it sounds like an active, minus the suck.


----------



## Edroz (Jun 24, 2007)

i've used both the X2N7 and DA7 in several guitars. both are great pickups, but the DA7 definitely has more in common with an EMG 81/ 81-7, whereas the X2N has it's own distinct voice.


----------



## DetunedLoon (Jul 1, 2007)

Edroz........Yeah, someone is listening!!!!!
Go D Activators, THEY WILL NOT DISAPOINT!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2007)

I actually just bought a X2N today, 20% off at GC = $60 nice...but I'm gonna install it tomorrow in my V, I'll record before and after clips so it'll be 81 vs X2N, I hope it works as well as I want it to...


----------



## Metalus (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys. i knw this is an old thread, but i am having the same issue between the X2N-7 and the d activator 7. I have a mahogany bodied Ibby S7420 that im running through an ENGL Savage 120 and Mesa oversized 4x12. I'm looking for a tone like the one on the end of heartache by Killswitch Engage or This Godless Endeavor by Nevermore. I need a very tight, punchy, chuggy, and clear/defined tone. Which one should i go for? the X2N-7 or the D activator 7?


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 25, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Hey guys. i knw this is an old thread, but i am having the same issue between the X2N-7 and the d activator 7. I have a mahogany bodied Ibby S7420 that im running through an ENGL Savage 120 and Mesa oversized 4x12. I'm looking for a tone like the one on the end of heartache by Killswitch Engage or This Godless Endeavor by Nevermore. I need a very tight, punchy, chuggy, and clear/defined tone. Which one should i go for? the X2N-7 or the D activator 7?



Personally I use an X2N-7 in my mahogany Avenger and it does Nevermore quite well, though another thing you could try is a neck D-Activator in the bridge to mimic an EMG707 that Loomis uses. IMHO I think the X2N is cooler, plus the Bridge D-Activator might be a bit bright to do the aggressive chunk that Loomis gets.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 25, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Hey guys. i knw this is an old thread, but i am having the same issue between the X2N-7 and the d activator 7. I have a mahogany bodied Ibby S7420 that im running through an ENGL Savage 120 and Mesa oversized 4x12. I'm looking for a tone like the one on the end of heartache by Killswitch Engage or This Godless Endeavor by Nevermore. I need a very tight, punchy, chuggy, and clear/defined tone. Which one should i go for? the X2N-7 or the D activator 7?



I have an S7320 with DA7s and I used it to record a bit of a cover. This is what it sounds like through my PODxt Live's Big Bottom patch:
SoundClick artist: Iodine Sky (IE) - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2009)

the X2N-7 has a very interesting voicing. i'm still trying to figure out whether i like it or not in basswood. i have never heard the d-activator before, but i have heard it compared to the new7s. 

EDIT: sorry... i didn't realize you were talking about the 6 string versions. i don't know anything about that... FAIL...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 25, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> the X2N-7 has a very interesting voicing. i'm still trying to figure out whether i like it or not in basswood. i have never heard the d-activator before, but i have heard it compared to the new7s.
> 
> EDIT: sorry... i didn't realize you were talking about the 6 string versions. i don't know anything about that... FAIL...



Metalus isn't talking about the 6 string versions...


----------



## Metalus (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn thats a nice clip of Crystal Mountain dude. After hearing that i think i might give the d activator a try after all. Thanks!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Metalus isn't talking about the 6 string versions...



oh well alright then. 

i read the initial post and got konfyouzd. i didn't check the date.


----------

